# Rocky Mountain Slayer 2004 "Special Edition"



## Wilhelm (11. Juli 2004)

Hier zwei Bilder des o.g. Sondermodells (gefunden in www.pinkbike.com). Viel Spaß!


----------



## tomcon (12. Juli 2004)

Wilhelm schrieb:
			
		

> Hier zwei Bilder des o.g. Sondermodells (gefunden in www.pinkbike.com). Viel Spaß!




...ist halt Geschmackssache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (12. Juli 2004)

Die Pics sind von unserer Homepage, wo Ihr auch Details zu dem Frame findet.


----------



## gromit (12. Juli 2004)

Hi phil,
wo muss ich denn auf der HP schauen ???
Habe bisher nichts gefunden....

Gruss,
Gromit....


----------



## gromit (12. Juli 2004)

Sorry, habe es gefunden....


----------



## krankedbiker (12. Juli 2004)

ich find des net


----------



## dertutnix (12. Juli 2004)

@ krankedbiker: 

guckst du da:

http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=5&dataentry=61&dataentryfo=18


----------



## krankedbiker (12. Juli 2004)

merci

dafür gibs auch grünes karma


----------



## tomcon (12. Juli 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Die Pics sind von unserer Homepage, wo Ihr auch Details zu dem Frame findet.



...man, man, man...warum leiden einige immer so an Profilneurose und versuchen sich durch gefakte Bilder in den Vordergrund zu spielen?

"Pink-Bike.com" werde ich wohl schon deshalb nie besuchen!

greetz


----------



## Marc T. (12. Juli 2004)

HI,

krasser Paint Job, einfach der Hammer!

Nebenbei, erkennt jemand was für ne Gabel an dem Slayer verbaut ist? Ich weiss es gibt ihn nur als frame, reine Neugier.

Gruss Marc T.

P.S. Phil, jetzt wo das Slayer ltd. Geheimnis verraten ist, wann sehe ich das Switch ltd.?


----------



## krankedbiker (12. Juli 2004)

> Nebenbei, erkennt jemand was für ne Gabel an dem Slayer verbaut ist?



dürfe entweder ne Z1 Freeride SL mit 130mm oder ne Z150SL mit 150mm sein.

Ich denke aber eher es sind 130mm, da 150mm etwas zu viel für das Bike wären. Die Gabel sieht anderer Seits aber irgendwie sehr lang aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc T. (12. Juli 2004)

Hey,

danke das war genau mein Gedanke   , "irgendwie ne lange Gabel an dem Slayer-das wird doch nicht   "

Freue mich auf die Aufklärung.

Gruss Marc


----------



## chickenway-user (13. Juli 2004)

der paintjob is ganz nett... würde sich irgendwer das ding kaufen und mir den für mein flow geben???


ps: schaut aus wie bei meinen 13 cm


----------



## Phil Claus (13. Juli 2004)

Hi guys,

die verwendete Gabel ist eine 2004 Marzocchi Z1 SL mit 130mm Federweg. Bezüglich des Switch SL "Special Edition", welches bereits von den Magazinen angekündigt wurde - derzeit liegt uns noch kein Rahmen vor, und wir gehen nicht davon aus, dass diese Frames noch vor der EUROBIKE erhältlich sein werden, sorry.


----------



## tomcon (13. Juli 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> die verwendete Gabel ist eine 2004 Marzocchi Z1 SL mit 130mm Federweg. Bezüglich des Switch SL "Special Edition", welches bereits von den Magazinen angekündigt wurde - derzeit liegt uns noch kein Rahmen vor, und wir gehen nicht davon aus, dass diese Frames noch vor der EUROBIKE erhältlich sein werden, sorry.




...ist an dem Rahmen plötzlich 130mm erlaubt?

Sonst waren es doch nur 125mm, oder???

greetz


----------



## Phil Claus (13. Juli 2004)

Hi Tomcom,

Dein Aussage ist richtig, der Slayer ist für einen Federweg von 125mm ausgelegt. Die Gabel haben wir verwendet, da uns zum Zeitpunkt der Ankunft aus Canada während des Festivals keine andere vorlag - nochmals Dank an Cosmic Sports, dass Sie uns hier ausgeholfen haben. Das Bike dient nur zur optischen Darstellung des Frames, da er dann besser wirkt.


----------



## gromit (14. Juli 2004)

Hi phil,
ist denn geplant, dass die Slayer Special Edition bis zur Eurobike
verfügbar ist, oder wird das 2005er Slayer (auf der Eurobike) zuerst gezeigt ?

Habt Ihr nur eine andere Gabel verwendet, weil keine Fox RLC verfügbar war oder hat das 
noch einen anderen Grund ?

Die Pics auf der bikeaction Seite haben eine andere Auflösung (sind kleiner)
als die geposteten von pinkbike.com, d.h. direkt kopiert können die Pics so 
nicht sein - wie ist denn das zu erklären ?

happy trails...
Gromit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (14. Juli 2004)

Hi Gromit,

die Frames der Slayer "Special Edition" werden im September 2004 ausgeliefert werden, konkrete Daten für das Slayer 2005 liegen uns noch nicht vor.

Marzocchi Fork: Nur, weil diese "griffbereit" war, sonst gab es keinen Grund.

Die Pinkbikes.com pics sind von unserer Homepage kopiert. Ausser meinen Mitarbeitern war an diesem Tage niemand bei den Shots in unserem Büro präsent. Wie der technische Hintergrund der unterschiedlichen Auflösung ist kann ich Dir nicht nennen, hier fehlen mir die tieferen Kenntnisse der Bildbearbeitungsprogramme.


----------



## @ndy (17. Juli 2004)

Hallo 

Hier noch ein paar "große" Bilder....

Habe ich von meinem RM Händler per eMail bekommen...


----------

